# Popularity Contest!



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Who do you guys think are the top five stars on the team in order? Keep in mind Im talking about popularity wise not skill.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

1. Dirk

2. Fin - has been a Mav too long to be dropped any lower

3. Howard

4. Daniels- most had forgotten about him, but his recent success has most talking

5. Any one besides Shawn Bradley


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

1. Dirk-all-star
2. Fin - was an all-star
3. Howard-making a name for himself
4. Terry
5. Stackhouse-used to be a star.

I would put Daniels where Terry is but more NBA fans know who Terry is.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

1. Dirk
2. Fin
3. Damp
4. Terry
5. Howard

Dirk and Finley are all stars so thats all that needs to be said. Dampier is a big man that is getting better each year now and is performing well. Also he plays a position that is needed by many teams and that position sets itself apart.

Everybody already knows Terry. I had a hard time putting either Stack or Howard. Because both are underrated with this team but Howard moreso.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

1. Dirk
2. Howard
3. Finley
4. Damp
5. Terry

I don't know why people put Finley number 2 when he's always the scapegoat. I think Josh Howard has already passed him because of all the things he does. Plus Finley is always the first to be blamed when the team isn't playing well.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Mavs41 said:


> I don't know why people put Finley number 2 when he's always the scapegoat. I think Josh Howard has already passed him because of all the things he does. Plus Finley is always the first to be blamed when the team isn't playing well.


That has been recently. It’s the respect factor, Fin has been there through it all and before Dirk and Nash, he was the Mavs, playing everyday, and never complaining.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*1) DIRK
2) FINLEY
3) VAN HORN
4) TERRY
5) DAMPIER*


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

SMDre said:


> 1. Dirk
> 
> 2. Fin - has been a Mav too long to be dropped any lower
> 
> ...


 I agree with this, except I'd put Jason Terry at 5. 

And Bradley is a fan favorite on entertainment value alone.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

My favourites are:
1- Marquis
2- Dirk
3- Fin
4- Damp
5- Jet


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> And Bradley is a fan favorite on entertainment value alone.


Not from where I'm Standing. :biggrin:


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

I dont know if you guys understood the question completey. I was talking about star status in the whole nation and nba not just in dallas or just who you like the most.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

1. Dirk Nowitkzi
2. Michael Finley
3. Jerry Stackhouse
4. Jason Terry
5. Shawn Bradley


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

1 Dirk (all star)
2 Fin (two time all star)
3 KVH (been send to so many teams)
4 Howard (soon to be all defensive team)
5 JET/Damp (Jet use to be the franchise of the Atlanta hawks and damp..err...had a lot of rebounds last year?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

most of us are forgetting stack..eh..:-/


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

1. Dirk
2. JET Terry
3. Josh Howard
4. Marquis
5. Damp


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

NastyN44 said:


> I dont know if you guys understood the question completey. I was talking about star status in the whole nation and nba not just in dallas or just who you like the most.


Since you put it that way:
1. Dirk Nowitkzi
2. Michael Finley
3. Jerry Stackhouse
4. Jason Terry
5. Keith Van Horn


----------

